

Hosting Apocalypse - simonk
http://blog.layerboom.com/2008/10/16/hosting-apocalypse/

======
jhancock
in response to the article:

1 - Windows Server is not used much in any open Internet context. Even if you
look at using this in-house, using Microsoft's cloud to run your windows
clients from 1000 miles away will always have bandwidth hiccups. i.e. "GUI
replication doesn't belong in the cloud"

2 - This article assumes only the U.S. Maybe EU where Amazon also has servers
now. There are severe restrictions for hosting in other countries, like China,
where growth is high and this type of model won't work due to gov
restrictions.

